# sabihan and pagsabihan



## meetmeinnyc

Hello 

What is the difference between "sabihan" and "pagsabihan"?

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## mataripis

Sabihan can be used to inform another person that there is update in news or development. Pagsabihan a stronger form can be used when someone repeatedly did some wrong doings.


----------



## Jgon

Sabihan is basically to tell but Pagsabihan is to scold.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks so much!


----------

